# What kind of bug is this and how can I exterminate it



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Started showing up about 2 weeks ago inside of my house, seem to see anywhere from 2-10 a day with the higher numbers being more recently.

I cant find much information on these and am hoping someone here knows what they are and how can I exterminate them.

My location is Northern Illinois

Thanks


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you Google "bug identification". Lots of sites come up to help you on this one.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like a weevil of some kind. Check your pantry to make sure they haven't moved into a bag of flour, or box of cereal.

http://www.extension.umn.edu/yardandgarden/ygbriefs/e606weevils.html


----------

